

Show HN: Csysdig – think strace and htop and Lua and container support - craneca0
https://sysdig.com/announcing-csysdig-strace-htop-lua-container-support/

======
NathanKP
This tool is incredible. I love the ability to dig into system trace level
activity per container when running a cluster of docker containers on my
machine.

